# Orange Poop ???



## G_slave01 (Dec 24, 2010)

Just wondering if anything about this sounds familiar or rings any bells:

- recently firm stool ending with soft stool or firm stool followed (20 mins-5 hrs) by small amount of soft runny stool accompanied by straining and sometimes groaning, The soft stool is orangy (sp?), smelly and is reminiscent of her kibble days This is happening too frequently now to be overlooked

- no apparent pattern associated with what food is being fed (chicken, turkey, beef, pork, salmon, tripe & offal) No new foods have been introduced lately but there has been a switch to once a day feeding 

- loud frequent tummy gurgling throughout the day but no tummy sensitivity 

- in one week, weight loss of 2 lbs despite increase in food from 24 oz to 28-30 oz 

- no change in her routine 

- appetite is good, she is drinking water, is interested in walks and play, no change in temperament or energy levels

- no vomiting 

I will be getting fecal samples this week for testing but if it comes back negative (as it has every time in the past) we will have to do blood work and I don’t know what else. I’m not too worried that raw diet will be blamed as the first 6 months we had her we were regularly visiting the vet for chronic soft stool. This problem went away 36 hrs after her first raw meal. So it can hardly be blamed for what is going on now. 

The owner of the kennel where she spends some days at daycare says “some dogs just do this”. I don’t have much experience with dogs. Is this normal for some dogs? She is an unknown mixed breed so no way to tell if she is predisposed to certain digestive issues. She does not tolerate chicken skin at all but is fine with a fattier meat like pork. 

A few months ago (December) I managed to get 20 lbs of venison from another raw feeder. I believe it was a fresh kill. She has eaten approx 7 lbs of it. Should I have frozen it first for a few months? 

As always, thanks. |Isy


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Orange stool can be caused by too much organ meat (this has happened with ours). Are you giving her "too much" or maybe not enough bone?


----------



## G_slave01 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks, Molly. Could it be? We are taking organs so slowly and right now she gets some bone in every meal. She gets 1 ounce of beef liver with a turkey neck and kidneys from the chicken frame + muscle meat and has been for at least 3 months now. The soft poo thing was happening intermittently for the last month or so but it seems to be increasing in frequency (every day) and I cannot identify a trigger or pattern in the diet + how does it explain the weight loss with more food? Another "dog person" suggested maybe stress, exercise or excitement is causing her loose stool (but why all of a sudden?). I wouldn't normally be too concerned about it but combined with the weight loss I'm worried. I agree that she seems to be sensitive to rich foods. How do you compensate if she can't tolerate too much fat, rich meats or organs? What are possible causes of this? Thanks. Isy.


----------

